# New Ad in Classifieds



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

New "Basic RailBoss" is ready to ship. Click here for more info.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks very cost-effective Del.... mind a dumb question? Why 4 receiver cables? How many does it need? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

4 cables for 4 R/C channels; 1 cable is 3 wire for power & data, the other 3 are just one wire each for data. Cable in left side of this photo is what I use. 1 wire cables just have the yellow wire. Connectors are industry standard for hobby R/C receivers. the connector end plugs into the receiver, and the tinned wire end goes into the appropriate screw terminal of the RailBoss. The use of cables (wires) allows the customer to use any radio system they like, as the receiver socket configurations differ greatly between manufactures.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Del! 

I saw the picture of what looked like a bunch of 4-wire cables and was confused. So the (another dumb question) 4 channels are used for fwd/reverse and speed? or those functions only need 2 channels? 

Sorry to bug you with the "entry level" questions, but my curiosity has got the best of me. 

Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg - The link in my original post should answer all of your questions (Trying not to overstep the boundaries with advertising here), but here is the short answer: Four channels: 1) Proportional Speed Control, 2) Direction control, 3) Sound triggers, 4) Momentum On/Off or Two Train operation (simultaneously from the same Tx).


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

To me its so refreshing to operate a lever for throttle speed control , instead of pushing buttons







with the railboss and my 2.4 ghz transmitter .


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Gonna try one on "something" since I recently got a Dx6i for the live steamer.. 

Chas


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems like a good idea, Del. I tried a std car ESC once, but couldn't go backwards!


----------

